# My cat is freaking out



## Jasper2003 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm new. I haven't even made a profile yet, but will soon. Anyway, I have a 1 year old cat named Joey. She's always been a fun kitten, but lately it's like she's flipping out over little things. I'm wondering if maybe she ate one of my plants and is hallucinating? I heard somewhere that cats have this chemical that produces the same stuff that's in LSD; is that true? I know I've seen my mom's Himalayan act weird sometimes like she's hallucinating. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Lots more information needed here.

How is she behaving that is different from her normal behavior? (concrete examples)
What plants do you own? Have you checked to see if those plants are poisonous to cats? 

If it is a poisonous plant that she has eaten, then she has been poisoned and she might hallucinate.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Jasper2003 said:


> ... I heard somewhere that cats have this chemical that produces the same stuff that's in LSD...


Ah, so that's the reason cats go "psycho kitty"


----------



## Jasper2003 (Aug 8, 2006)

She will get into stalk mode, but nothing's there. Also, she appenently "sees" something on or in the kitchen rug, and she's been really skittish lately. Granted, my 3 yr old loves to play chase with her, but she usually didn't mind it too much.
the plants I have are aloe, sago palm, and some kind of tropical grass thing, but my other cat has eaten that one and it hasn't affected her.
btw, Joey's calmed down a little, but still stalks things I can't see.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, Aloe Vera and Sago Palm are poisonous to cats. However, I can't find the side effects listed anywhere.

The hunting for nothing behavior is normal for cats. Thomas hunts specs of lint in the air that I can't see. He's just playing.

I'd more likely suspect that she had an episode where she was scared, suprised, or hurt and that has made her skittish. If she got hit or something. I would wait a bit to see if she calms down more, skittishness wise, and if she doesn't bring her to the vet.


----------



## Jasper2003 (Aug 8, 2006)

"If she got hit...."

By a car or by my daughter? She doesn't go outside. I'll check on the plants; I didn't know they are poisiness to cats. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RRM91210 (Jul 26, 2006)

1 year old is a very young age, I read in a book kittens have this kind of behavior all the time, they attack imaginary stuff to practice their hunting skills. I wouldn't freak out about it, my cat behaves like your cat sometimes, she chases stuff we can't see, stalks and then looks at us but we know her that's her code for "I'm bored I really want you to play with me".


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I meant by your daughter or someone...you know, by accident. I know my cats will suddenly become skittish for a few days if they get badly scared or hurt. i.e. Once I banged the door into the house into Thomas (I didn't know he was sitting right behind it). For days he would freak out anywhere near doors. That sort of thing.

If she's not eating the plants, they are probably fine to have. I would just try to make sure that she doesn't. I had an aloe vera plant for a while...before it died...but my cats weren't interested in it at all, so I didn't worry about weather or not it was poisonous.


----------

